# At What Age Does A Cockapoo Stop Growing?



## Ali79

Hello - can someone tell me at what age a Cockapoo stops growing. Beau is only 19 and a bit weeks and a friend said she is almost fully grown but I thought she still had a way to go! Thank you


----------



## kendal

Ali79 said:


> Hello - can someone tell me at what age a Cockapoo stops growing. Beau is only 19 and a bit weeks and a friend said she is almost fully grown but I thought she still had a way to go! Thank you


lol does your friend have any dogs ?


delta stoppd growing fo a bit at 6months then had a groth spurt and i finaly stopped seeing a changer about 9-10 months old


----------



## Ali79

Thanks Kendal and no she doesn't lol!! I thought it was around 10 months to a year and Beau's parents are a Show Cocker Mum and Miniature Poodle Dad so thought she was a bit small to have stopped growing


----------



## strof51

I would say between 10 months and a year as well.
Poppy had reached the breeders estimate of about 14 to 15 inches at 7 months but she ended up 17 and a bit inches tall (the bit depends if she has been to the groomers or not ).


----------



## caradunne

Izzy stopped growing at 7 months; i thought she would probably start getting stockier after that, but she hasn't, she has remained around 6.2 kilos. She is a minature poodle mum/American cocker dad.


----------



## mandym

I would say around 9 months approx so your little one has definately got a bit of growing to do yet lol


----------



## Ali79

Thank you everyone - we had a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel who was quite small and my daughter was hoping Beau would be a bigger dog so she will be very pleased!


----------



## JoJo

Hi all 

I thought it was somewhere between 9-12 months too...

Saying that Oakley seemed to have slowed dow, he is over 8 months old and weighs 10kg and measures 17 inches .... been like this for sometime now.


----------



## wilfiboy

Loved your comment about grooming Colin... can lose a few inches and pounds after a shearing


----------



## kendal

lol Deltas mohawk makes he look taller now


----------



## Ali79

wilfiboy said:


> Loved your comment about grooming Colin... can lose a few inches and pounds after a shearing


Pity I can't be sheared as need to lose a few inches and pounds too lol


----------



## Dylansmum

Dylan stopped growing at 7 months.


----------



## JoJo

Dylansmum said:


> Dylan stopped growing at 7 months.


Oakley may have stopped growing then... he does seem to have slowed down and he looks a good size, very lean and fit build...unlike his owner ha ha ha


----------

